# Southern Ohio 2 male, 1 female dumbo w/ cages etc



## Smooth_Puddin (Jan 16, 2012)

I hate to do this, but with the recent adoption of our dog, our rats have not adjusted to the new addition. 

The first rat phantom is a black female with a white underbelly w/ dumbo ears and smooth coat. I recently bought this rat from the local pet store because it was very sick with a URI and was losing hair. When I informed the manager that the rat was close to death they were going to put it in with the cage of feeder rats. I decided to save it and after a vet visit and antibiotics she is as good as new. Still has a spot of hair missing but she is very happy and energetic. 





The second rat Parker is a black male Capped/Bareback w/Dumbo ears and a smooth coat. He is very calm, and likes to sit and be pet. He was born on October 12 from a local rattery, and has a very good bloodline. Parker recently had his eye bit when I tried to introduce the female, but he is currently on antibiotics and is looking good. After he is fully healed he will be ready for adoption, which I believe is close. 





The third rat Flounder is an Agouti male Capped/Bareback w/Dumbo ears and a Velveteen coat. Flounder is the brother of Parker and is by far one of my favorite rats I have ever owned. He listens well and is always curious of what you are up to. Loves to play, and has a very good temperament. I would like to see the brothers adopted together as they are rather inseparable. 





Also I will be giving their cages/bedding/food along with their adoption. Please contact me on here with any questions you would have.

Thanks,

Jon


----------

